# When you have to wear pantyhose - which brands are best?



## pamelanov (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## ChiQT (Jan 28, 2006)

I love Hanes....


----------



## girl_geek (Jan 28, 2006)

I have given up on regular nylons because the waistband was always uncomfortable and gave me tummy rolls, even when I bought sizes that were too big according to the height/weight chart! (I am slender but all of my extra fat is in my tummy, lol). Anyways, lately I have only been wearing thigh-highs since I don't have any skirts shorter than knee-length. I really like George, a Wal-Mart store brand of all things -- they have a wide, comfortable elastic top (some brands had a narrow top that felt like a rubber band around my legs) and they stay up without a garter belt! The top also has a lot of sexy lace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Plus George's nude color matches my skin fairly well.... it seems like a lot of thigh-highs and knee-highs don't come in as many colors as regular nylons, and in some brands the nude color is way too dark for my pale skin!


----------



## Summer (Jan 30, 2006)

I wear pantyhose to work so I go with a cheapo but not a crapo brand.

I wear no nonsense. For $2.50, what the hey!


----------



## Midori (Jan 30, 2006)

I can only speak from a UK perspective... I get all my hosiery from Marks and Spencers - reliable, reasonably cheap and high quality. I bet they don't have that in the US?

But this is what I dream of, but it's so expensive...

Wolfords


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 30, 2006)

I stopped wearing skirts to work because I was spending more money on pantyhose than makeup! Grr!! :icon_twis But when I used to wear them, I'd always buy Donna Karan. That brand seemed to have the best color (no streaking or weird lines) and it wasn't *THE* most expensive brand but it wasn't cheap either. I have a problem with the drugstore brands because they felt like they would be choking me and I don't believe in spending $20.00 on something that lasts only once. DKNY or Donna Karan was/is a mid-priced brand.

But....I'm wearing pants all the time now. The heck with all that.:icon_razz


----------



## redrocks (Jan 31, 2006)

I don't remember the brand that I use. It's from JCPenney's but I have to get the light support hose.

I find that they tend to last longer and have less pulls/holes in them over time.


----------



## lainey (Feb 13, 2006)

the one i wear is completely sheer (good for sandals and high slits).

i believe it's called silky or silk  i bought them at shoppers drug mart or walmart


----------



## robertc (Feb 13, 2006)

I use J.C. Penney's, but I can't recall the name.


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 13, 2006)

Hanes- I think it is called Silk Reflections, I havent worn hose in a while, I dont have to unless I go to church, weddings, funerals, etc. They are really silky and pretty sheer.


----------



## spazbaby (Feb 13, 2006)

I wear the light support hose as well. I find that they do last a LOT longer than regular pantyhose. I think the one I buy is Sheer Endurance by No Nonsense.


----------



## Mokie (Feb 13, 2006)

I get Hanes, Calvin Klein, DKNY, or Donna Karen at Marshall's for cheap. :icon_love I just avoid "control top" like the plague.

Has anyone ever tried those ones with the "lace panty" style? It's getting harder and harder to find noncontrol top in my size, brands, and color because the lace panty ones are becoming more and more ubiquitous. I'm scared of them, they look like granny panties attatched to hose!


----------



## BeneBaby (Feb 14, 2006)

I haven't worn Pantyhose since 1999. I hate them with a passion. I have long legs and I always feel like the crotch of the nylons stops at my knees!


----------



## msroulette (Feb 14, 2006)

When I used to deal cards in a casino, I wore a tuxedo skirt every day. I bought a pair of light support pantyhose at JC Penny, they seemed to last forever. they didn't get all stretched out, and didn't get holes or runs. Paying 20.00 for a pair of hose seemed outrageous to pay, but after seeing how well they held up, they more than paid for themselves. I have also bought hose at Victoria's Secret for about the same price, and got the same results.


----------



## Sofia (Feb 14, 2006)

I can honestly not remember the last time I wore them. It's definitely been years. The closest I've gotten to pantyhose this winter were opaque tights (DKNY and Calvin Klein) with my skirts and knee high boots.


----------



## Ley (Feb 14, 2006)

I buy from good old M&amp;S too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Funny, when I was in school I swore I wouldn't wear damn tights when I grew up but things have changed thankfully. I think it was because of the opaque navy blue hosiery that was our compulsory school uniform :icon_eek: lol


----------

